# 2018 Head SuperShape I Ralleys



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2019)

Skis are in really good shape, only used on Groomer days.

They are 177s !

Bases are almost perfect with light scratches and top sheets are in decent shape

These are mounted with Head System bindings PRD 12s and are completely adjustable.

I have them listed on Craigs list for $450 looking to get $399 for them

I can text pics upon request 

Thanks


----------



## Edd (Apr 1, 2019)

Not in the market for those but what’s the length?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2019)

That's a great deal.  Absolutely love my Rally's.  

Moving on to something else?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2019)

Edd said:


> Not in the market for those but what’s the length?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



177 !


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> That's a great deal.  Absolutely love my Rally's.
> 
> Moving on to something else?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes just bought the New Nordica Enforcer 104 free, Demod them last Friday at Cannon and really liked them !


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 4, 2019)

*Pics*

Not the best pics, But I can send more if needed


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 8, 2019)

Bump Now at $350


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 18, 2019)

Not selling these anymore !


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 4, 2019)

JDMRoma said:


> Bump Now at $350



These are back up for sale for $350


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 16, 2019)

and Im not selling them  !


----------

